
Show HN: Diarly – Daily Journal for Mac - krzysztof
https://pureformstudio.com/diarly
======
krzysztof
Hello HN!

I'm Krzysztof, maker of Diarly.

Main Features of Diarly: Encryption, iCloud syncing, Markdown Editor,
simplicity in design.

Would love to get your feedback on the app.

